# 2011 Super Six rides! Ordering one Friday!



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's been awhile since I bought a new road bike. So I thought I'd chime in and let some of you know I'm considering buying the SS Rival soon. Orange or black? What color to get? 

Does anyone have a SS bike and do you like it? How does it feel on the road and in the curves? This bike has my full attention. Not sure why either. Input needed. Thanks!!


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

*sounds like your sold on the orange*

A (predominantly) white frame will take a lot more maintenance to keep clean over a dark colour frame...that is the lazy prick (having a white R3) coming over me...

The white/orange frame will be more unique in the shop ride "peleton" but if it was my money it would be on the darkest colour possible.

Your money your call.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a new road bike. So I thought I'd chime in and let some of you know I'm considering buying the SS Rival soon. Orange or black? What color to get?
> 
> Does anyone have a SS bike and do you like it? How does it feel on the road and in the curves? This bike has my full attention. Not sure why either. Input needed. Thanks!!


Get white and Orange. Supersixs handling is rock solid, and it doesnt get twitchy on high speed decents. Ride is also very smooth and it accelerates very well. I say get it.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Having laid my hands on the orange/white and throwing a leg over one for a very very brief ride around the lot..........get white/orange! Beautiful bike!! If you're a 56 and in the midatlantic I can tell you where one is.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry I live in California. And I'll be needing a 54cm! I like the orange and white but the black looks very slick. My LBS is ordering a few of these bikes next week. As soon as they get them on the showroom floor their let me know.


----------



## icy (Nov 22, 2008)

Its too bad you cannot order any colour cannondale frame with any component package. Santa Cruz does this with their mountain bikes, just seems like it would make sense.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

What's the difference between the Synapse carbon 4 rival vs. the SS carbon 4 rival. My LBS just called me and wanted to know if I'd be interested in either. I like the Synapse to. I have no clue which one to order. I haven't officially made an order yet. 

So I would like some input on this? Thanks guys!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> What's the difference between the Synapse carbon 4 rival vs. the SS carbon 4 rival. My LBS just called me and wanted to know if I'd be interested in either. I like the Synapse to. I have no clue which one to order. I haven't officially made an order yet.
> 
> So I would like some input on this? Thanks guys!


They are two different bikes. The SuperSix has a more agressive geometry. The Synapse is relaxed and super comfortable. Personally I would take the Supersix over the Synapse any day because I love its responsiveness. The Synapse almost feels too comfortable if there is such thing.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> They are two different bikes. The SuperSix has a more agressive geometry. The Synapse is relaxed and super comfortable. Personally I would take the Supersix over the Synapse any day because I love its responsiveness. The Synapse almost feels too comfortable if there is such thing.


Man this is going to be hard for me to decide. I'm leaning towards the SS. I just don't want any regrets. I just want to be a happy man with my bike.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

I just ordered a SS with the 105s today......in black


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

CdaleNut said:


> I just ordered a SS with the 105s today......in black


I'm leaning towards the orange and white. I have until tomorrow to make the call.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

88 rex said:


> Having laid my hands on the orange/white and throwing a leg over one for a very very brief ride around the lot..........get white/orange! Beautiful bike!! If you're a 56 and in the midatlantic I can tell you where one is.


 Where at?


----------



## Serotta-s2k (Jan 30, 2006)

Test rode the super six 4 Rival today in Orange/White. Loved every minute! 

I ordered a Jet Black Matte; should be here by the 23rd !! Cant wait


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Today I ordered my SS 4 Rival in Jet Black Matte, 54cm. I pick it up the first week of November. I'm so happy. The Jet Black matte looks stealth. I love it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

how much are you guys all paying for your SS Rival after taxes (OTD)?


----------



## Serotta-s2k (Jan 30, 2006)

skyliner1004 said:


> how much are you guys all paying for your SS Rival after taxes (OTD)?


Mine was $2499 plus 3.5% sales tax. Certain towns in NJ get half rate for economic development. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Serotta-s2k said:


> Mine was $2499 plus 3.5% sales tax. Certain towns in NJ get half rate for economic development. :thumbsup:


Mine was $2499 plus sales tax of like 8.3%! Welcome to California! What a rip off?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Mine was $2499 plus sales tax of like 8.3%! Welcome to California! What a rip off?



Personally, I'd just pay the extra 4.8% sales tax and stay in Cali  

Yummm, SuperSix! :thumbsup: 

**


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree, stay in Cali. Other states citizens weird me out ;-)

Oh, and nothing beats a Cali beach blonde :-D

Post pics of your purchase!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Stop complaining, we get to pay around 14% taxes up here.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Stop complaining, we get to pay around 14% taxes up here.



14% ??!! That's not sales tax....that's extortion !  

**


----------



## Serotta-s2k (Jan 30, 2006)

Erion929 said:


> Personally, I'd just pay the extra 4.8% sales tax and stay in Cali
> 
> Yummm, SuperSix! :thumbsup:
> 
> **


Me and the GF are looking to make the move to Cali someday in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Serotta-s2k said:


> Me and the GF are looking to make the move to Cali someday in the future. :thumbsup:


I don't mind paying the tax either. I get to ride year around without all that East Coast winters. My winters are spring time weather. I love it.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Still waiting for my new ride to arrive.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Personally, I'd just pay the extra 4.8% sales tax and stay in Cali
> 
> Yummm, SuperSix! :thumbsup:
> 
> **


+1 , you can ride comfortably all year round ,so you getter better value for money


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm looking at picking up a SS in matte black as well. I'm pretty excited about a new bike for next year. Likely ordering in the spring.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

My LBS just called me. My SuperSix has arrived. I'm going there now to build it up. Just wanted to let you all know. Photos to be posted later. 

This is a great day!!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Here's my new ride. I love it!*

Here she is. What a great bike! We take our maiden voyage tomorrow morning. I can't wait. Take a look at this beast.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Here she is. What a great bike! We take our maiden voyage tomorrow morning. I can't wait. Take a look at this beast.


Congratulations ,thats a great looking color on that bike.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

Sharp bike. I love the stealth look of the black matte.

At this point I'm obligated to mention I ordered a 2011 SS 4 in the Jet Matte Black today (54cm), with the 53/39 double. This is to replace my wrecked 2010 BBQ CAAD9 4 50/34, which actually "just" needs a frameset, but the CAAD10 frames are on 6 week back order, and I've got a club CAAD10 frameset coming sometime after the new year.

My LBS rep sez I'll have the SS 4 in about 9-10 biz days.

Start the countdown!


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Great looking bike. Enjoy it


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks folks. Just got back from a 35 mile ride. It was amazing. The only problem was my FD cable came loose so I had no big ring to hammer back home. The headset was a little loose and that can be tighten later. 

Otherwise the bike just hammers! It's very responsive, quick and accelerates nicely. And it's also very light. I have many miles ahead of me. I can't wait to see how it feels on climbs.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

More picture please !!!!!
Oh no......I thought I was already set on the matte 105........but I just love your BBQ Rival..........


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> Here she is. What a great bike! We take our maiden voyage tomorrow morning. I can't wait. Take a look at this beast.


Good looking bike, my Super HM weighs more than yours lol.


----------



## nathanmixon (May 3, 2004)

*Weight??*

Hey Wicked2006, how much does your bike weigh as pictured??


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

nathanmixon said:


> Hey Wicked2006, how much does your bike weigh as pictured??


i'd say 17.5, as pictured


----------



## Banissque (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful looking bike, mate.

I just so happen to be ordering one of these (exactly the same) in the next week or so... whenever I can find an hour to get down the bike shop.

How's that saddle?

And another vote for more pics.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

AceyMan said:


> Sharp bike. I love the stealth look of the black matte.
> 
> At this point I'm obligated to mention I ordered a 2011 SS 4 in the Jet Matte Black today (54cm), with the 53/39 double. This is to replace my wrecked 2010 BBQ CAAD9 4 50/34, which actually "just" needs a frameset, but the CAAD10 frames are on 6 week back order, and I've got a club CAAD10 frameset coming sometime after the new year.
> 
> ...


I'd hate to loose my CAAD9-4 (exact same, even size) like that, but this is probably the one thing that would make it not so bad. Very nice.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

nathanmixon said:


> Hey Wicked2006, how much does your bike weigh as pictured??


.
We weighted at the shop as is in the photo. It came in at 16.14 lbs.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> .
> We weighted at the shop as is in the photo. It came in at 16.14 lbs.


really... do u have a pic of that? i think i'm going to have to call bs on that. we have nearly idenical setups, Small CF frame, Rival groupset, etc

my look 566 (size 51) w/ Rival groupset + 1560g wheels, + entire upgraded cockpit consisting of ritchey WCS stem/handlebar, thomson seapos and Selle SMP saddle. 
Mine weighs 16lb 6oz (16.375lbs) on the park hanging scale. 
i have aksiums also and they weigh 17xx grams. making my wheels about .4lbs lighter and i'm fairly sure my cockpit is lighter than yours also. 

Hence... got a pic?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> really... do u have a pic of that? i think i'm going to have to call bs on that. we have nearly idenical setups, Small CF frame, Rival groupset, etc
> 
> my look 566 (size 51) w/ Rival groupset + 1560g wheels, + entire upgraded cockpit consisting of ritchey WCS stem/handlebar, thomson seapos and Selle SMP saddle.
> Mine weighs 16.375lbs on the park hanging scale.
> ...


I'm gonna sit here and BS anyone. I'll take a picture of it. I should have taken one but didn't.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> I'm gonna sit here and BS anyone. I'll take a picture of it. I should have taken one but didn't.


let me know when u get that pic


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> let me know when u get that pic


When we weighted it. It had no cages, no computer, and no bag under the seat. I'll remove all of that and then I'll weigh it. I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

sure, my weight is *with* 2 bottle cages and computer and uncut steerer tube with spacers.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Once I get my racing wheel set it'll be even lighter. Those our on order.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Once I get my racing wheel set it'll be even lighter. Those our on order.


lets see that 16.14lbs with the aksium wheelset "as pictured" first.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

"Mine's lighter than yours"...Nothing like a pi$$ing match over half an ounce!!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

mmcycle10 said:


> "Mine's lighter than yours"...Nothing like a pi$$ing match over half an ounce!!


its a little more than half an ounce. He said his bike "as pictured" above weighs 16.14lbs. we're awaiting his pic with the bike on the scale with the above specs. and we'll see what the real difference is.

i hate it when people spew random numbers as bike weights.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> i hate it when people spew random numbers as bike weights.


You know what's even worse? When some clown comes in, tells everyone else how much they think someone else's bike weighs, and then gets all pissy and posts pics of their own bike and talks incessantly about it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

estone2 said:


> You know what's even worse? When some clown comes in, tells everyone else how much they think someone else's bike weighs, and then gets all pissy and posts pics of their own bike and talks incessantly about it.


nah thats not so bad, at least i'm not lying about my bike weights. i'm not getting pissy, just waiting for a pic of the 16.14lbs. i love light bikes.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

My bike weighs 16.66 with Aksiums, Which are around 1895. I wana be special too.


----------

